# 7 month old won't sleep even though obviously tired



## LBush (Nov 9, 2009)

I am severely struggling with my 7.5 month old. We are going on week 6 of a regression from 5-6 hour sleep stretches to 1.5 to, if we're lucky 3 hours stretches. She has never slept well in bed with us because she likes to roll onto her tummy and we get in her way, so she has been in a crib next to the bed. When this disruption started, she began by waking more frequently but being easily nursed back to sleep (I rock and nurse next to her crib). That quickly changed that she would not go back to sleep. She shifts around in your arms, seeming to try to get comfortable, swings her arms back and forth (usaully smacking me in the face), kicking her legs and arching her back. Nothing we do seems to lull her to sleep. She usually isn't screaming during this, but does cry at times, and has her eyes closed as though she wants to sleep. I worry that I am ignoring some physical illness etc as I have chalked it off as a developmental stage (she is army crawling) or teeth. I have called our doctor's nurse line and they seem to think teeth etc are at work here. But is 6 weeks typical, don't most "stages" ebb and flow more quickly? Should I insist her doctor see her? Or do I just go with what is going on? I too can barely function with this type of sleeping. I have tried bringing her back into bed, but she kicks and hits while she nurses there too! Not to mention I have dermititis on my nipples which makes unfriendly nursing horrific! (but that is a completely different thread!). I don't know what to do. I don't like who I am as a mother when I am cronically sleep deprived and am so frustrated that I often don't want to be around my own baby! It is utterly frustrating trying to do everything (and nothing) to no avail. We even tried CIO (granted only 15 minutes) but that only wakes her up more, makes me feel horrible and usually wakses up ds. Any thoughts/advice is appreciated.


----------



## Unlikely Mama (Oct 30, 2010)

While there are sleep "regressions", if left unchecked, they will turn into habitual wakings. Once you have ruled out illness, you could try the approach of not nursing her at every waking so that she gets the idea that it isn't worth being awake. There will probably be protests (aka crying), but you can set nursing cut-offs. At 7.5 months, especially since she was doing 5-6 hour stretches before, you could do 6/4. In other words, don't nurse her until 6 hours have passed and then again after 4 hours. You can have DH attend to her during her non-nursing wake-ups. I'm not suggesting you leave her to cry on her own, but just being with her in a way other than with your boob in her mouth. Just an idea-GL!


----------



## peacelove&camping (May 10, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlikely Mama*
> 
> While there are sleep "regressions", if left unchecked, they will turn into habitual wakings. Once you have ruled out illness, you could try the approach of not nursing her at every waking so that she gets the idea that it isn't worth being awake. There will probably be protests (aka crying), but you can set nursing cut-offs. At 7.5 months, especially since she was doing 5-6 hour stretches before, you could do 6/4. In other words, don't nurse her until 6 hours have passed and then again after 4 hours. You can have DH attend to her during her non-nursing wake-ups. I'm not suggesting you leave her to cry on her own, but just being with her in a way other than with your boob in her mouth. Just an idea-GL!


you could definitely try this, since you know she's physically capable. also, it's unlikely but not impossible because of her age, have you thought that maybe she has a dairy [or other food] allergy? this behavior sounds a lot like my dd before we figured her out. most babies show severe enough symptoms before this point that you notice it, but it's possible it's a mild enough allergy that she's just now getting enough built up to bother her [or you don't eat a lot of the allergen, and recently had more, or something]. have you introduced all of the 'top 8' to her directly in solids? i think it's something to consider.

also, right around 6 months they start needing the calories from sollids to make it through the night. yes, they still get all or most of their nutrition from bm, and they *can* get all their calories from it too--if they nurse several times a night. so make sure she's getting lots of good veggies, grains, and healthy fats like avocado and egg. maybe try an avocado on toast for dinner a few nights in a row and see if that helps.


----------

